# Kat's Photo Thread



## Kat Fenix (Feb 25, 2014)

Just decided to make a Photo thread.
Currently have: A. avic, P. irminia, P. regalis, and P. murinus [Myrrah, Skorge, Bernie, and Baird in respective order]

To get/Wishlist: P. metallica [would have one if they weren't so gosh darn expensive], B. smithi, T. violaceus, P. Parvula, L. violaceopes, P. ornata, wait, lets just go with ALL tarantulas. yes that sounds good. Line the walls with them.

Camera:  Canon EOS REBEL T2i

If I am doing something wrong in any of my photos, please tell me. [but do it nicely, please] I'm eager to learn and I want to be sure that any mistakes I make are corrected!


My P. irminia, Skorge.











I asked him if he wanted a buggy. No. No he did not want a buggy.







P. Regalis, Bernie  
The jungle mix is a temp thing, getting her eco earth tomorrow






P. murinus, Baird.











My A. avic, Myrrah. My first tarantula and she's just been a joy. Recently moved her to a 5g vertical.


























Caught this RIGHT as she was done molting, so it was still soft.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheaSpider (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh goodness your P. murinus is adorable. I wish mine was still that size. Lovely photos.


----------



## Kat Fenix (Feb 26, 2014)

TheaSpider said:


> Oh goodness your P. murinus is adorable. I wish mine was still that size. Lovely photos.


Thank you!
Yeah, right after that first photo he just disappeared and I just said "...where is spider" and he had gotten out of the deli cup and 2 feet away in a matter of seconds. Little turd!


----------



## TheaSpider (Feb 26, 2014)

Kat Fenix said:


> Thank you!
> Yeah, right after that first photo he just disappeared and I just said "...where is spider" and he had gotten out of the deli cup and 2 feet away in a matter of seconds. Little turd!


They really are fast. My P. murinus girl is the only one of my T's I would consider aggressive rather than defensive, she's got a lot of personality. I'm pretty sure if she got out she would take over the world through sheer tenacity. She is also my only T housed in a non-display tank because she is a bit too keen to escape and will rush the door of my display tanks. Went for security over looks for her housing needs. I'm glad your little one didn't disappear for good! I don't think I'd like even a small P murinus loose in my house.


----------



## Kat Fenix (Feb 26, 2014)

So, I ended up finding some ancient eco earth in my closet and set up a more suitable home for my P. regalis.
I took her out and just planned on putting the fern she was on in the jug... yeah that didn't happen. I got some photos before I started putting her in there and she went NYOOOM up the fern, the tongs, and then up my arm. I had to cup her in my hand to keep her from going across my back where I couldn't get her. She wasn't acting defensive, didn't give me a warning, and didn't bite me at all so I'm going to call that a good thing.
Got her in my hand, took a photo, and then put her in the jug.

She is just _precious_. Especially when she flattened out on my shirt sleeve. She was just thinking "you can't see meeeeee"

















---------- Post added 02-26-2014 at 08:46 PM ----------

Gave Myrrah a roach and took a few photos.













and here are my current tarantulas on top of my Steppe Runner enclosure, they share his heat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kat Fenix (Feb 27, 2014)

Baird, the OBT, has made himself quite the little burrow!


----------



## Kat Fenix (Mar 5, 2014)

Crappy cell phone pic, but my A. avic is finally starting to web in her new enclosure.

and my OBT has made a nice little home for himself


----------



## Kat Fenix (Mar 6, 2014)

My A. avic cleaning her toes













She was actually posed like THIS before cleaning her toes and I thought she was going into a death curl, it scared the bajeezus out of me!







My OBT Baird has got some cool webbing going on. He's my biggest webber so far and I'm really excited for the webbing he will do as he grows older.


----------



## Kat Fenix (Mar 11, 2014)

New enclosures I worked on and finished! Much easier than those bulky jars and Baird doesn't freak out now when I open the new one.












Skorge has already webbed himself in! I think he might actually be in a premolt right now. No idea how he got all that eco earth on top of his webbing.



Here is the OBT's container now. I dug him a little area under the bark to get him started a little bit. Weirdly enough, he was the EASIEST of these three to rehouse! I ended up grabbing his entire webbed burrow, setting it half inside the new container, and just tickled him out. He was just "what the hell are you doi-Oh... OHHH this is niiiiicceee" and he just walked out with no problem.



This is my roach. There are many like it. But this one is mine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kat Fenix (Mar 11, 2014)

I tried this new thing Focus Stacking and it's really cool ohmy god 

A. avic molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Mar 11, 2014)

Outstanding Kat, that's an incredible shot!  

And I love this one!


----------



## Kat Fenix (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you very much! ;;


Just got in this GBB from Jamie's Tarantulas, precious tiny baby.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kat Fenix (Mar 26, 2014)

Everyone has been hiding lately so I really only have new photos of the GBB

















P. regalis, suspected male


----------



## Kat Fenix (Apr 1, 2014)

There is going to be a LOT of Jacinto [GBB] photos on here because no one comes out of their burrows, lol






















Skorge, P. irminia, 99% sure it's a female.
Out for the first time since I transferred to the new cubes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kat Fenix (Apr 3, 2014)

Skorge molted today! Lookin' fine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Apr 3, 2014)

What lens?


----------



## Kat Fenix (Apr 4, 2014)

The Snark said:


> What lens?


2 recent photos were my iphone and all the GBB photos are taken with my digital SLR Canon with a 100mm lens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 4, 2014)

Sweet pics of the GBB eating the dubia!


----------



## Kat Fenix (Apr 5, 2014)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Sweet pics of the GBB eating the dubia!


Thank you!


----------



## Kat Fenix (Apr 8, 2014)

Kryll, the new girl.
Short story: Dropped off/abandoned at petco because she bit the kid and the parents didn't know tarantulas could bite. Kept in a SWAMP of an enclosure. They didn't know she was a G. rosea. $10. How could I resist?

Drank for almost seven minutes when I first put her in the KK. Poor girlie!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jukahman (Apr 15, 2014)

very nice shots!


----------



## Kat Fenix (Apr 17, 2014)

Crappy cell phone pics until my camera battery charges

Hoffman the P. regalis got HUGE after this last molt wow 



Myrrah the Pink Toe molted! No idea when she did this since I was gone for a week, but I'll hold off feeding her for a few more days.




Kryll gets her first meal with me. Going to put more eco earth in her KK later, or move her to a 10g.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kat Fenix (Apr 17, 2014)

So this happened while I was gone. The 5g vertical I made just... fell apart. Never using GE silicon II again nope it's crap now.

The door came right off and my mom had to make an emergency door with poster board and duct tape. Now the bottom piece holding the substrate in is coming right off. This cage isn't even two months old...

going to have to spend like, an hour or two getting it all off, recutting everything, making a new door, re sealing everything, and waiting for it to cure 100% before putting Myrrah back in. But I can’t do that for another 4 days or so since she just molted and I need to get a temp cage set up for her. [drags hands down face]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kat Fenix (Apr 17, 2014)

My camera is still being dumb, so have another iphone photo of my OBT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Apr 21, 2014)

Lots and _LOTS_ of gorgeous photos here, well done!


----------



## delo (Apr 21, 2014)

nice pics...my only suggestion/observation from a photographers standpoint would be to use a flash diffuser as it does an excellent job of spreading the light and you get less glare/highlight.  Other than that you'll take amazing pics with that lens.


----------



## Kat Fenix (Apr 22, 2014)

I'll probably get some more photo equipment at a later date when I actually have some money, haha. I'm a broke college student and artist right now.

Photos with Kryll while I was giving her more substrate 












Crappy photos of the others

Myrrah is still hardening up I think all I've seen is tarantula butt every time I peek in on her.






Hoffman is almost ready to move to a slightly larger cube. Very leggy!






Jacinto should molt any day now!






Not a tarantula but enjoy my very derpy hognose






---------- Post added 04-21-2014 at 10:27 PM ----------




papilio said:


> Lots and _LOTS_ of gorgeous photos here, well done!


Thank you very much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kat Fenix (Apr 23, 2014)

My dad let me borrow his flash diffuser 























Then she started to get fed up with me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Apr 23, 2014)

Very nice Kat!  Can you notice the softer quality to the light?  

Judging by the catchlights, I'm guessing that even the mount of diffusion here has been quite modest, and yet already the improvement in IQ is quite evident.


----------



## Kat Fenix (Apr 24, 2014)

papilio said:


> Very nice Kat!  Can you notice the softer quality to the light?
> 
> Judging by the catchlights, I'm guessing that even the mount of diffusion here has been quite modest, and yet already the improvement in IQ is quite evident.


I can definitely tell!

The only problem I have with it is that it's so BIG and the flash doesn't point downward at all so it gets obscured by almost everything.  Kind of wish it would point downwards a little bit more.  Is there a way to operate it remotely so I can have it in one spot and it flashes when I take a picture? I'm not very in tune with photography gadgets, haha.

---------- Post added 04-24-2014 at 02:40 PM ----------

I tore open Myrrahs little webbing because I hadn't seen her drink at ALL for almost a week. I misted and she was immediately out of the cork bark and drinking off her webbing. Then I moved her water dish up closer and she took a dunk, haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine (Apr 24, 2014)

I think I need more Avics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Apr 24, 2014)

Hydrazine said:


> I think I need more Avics.


Everyone needs more avics


----------



## Kat Fenix (Apr 27, 2014)

Came home to Jacinto the GBB molting!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kat Fenix (Apr 28, 2014)

Hoffman the P. regalis was out!







NOM






Skorge was out! I really hope she's female and I can 100% sex on the next molt. 





















Rehydrated the molts and tried my hand at posing them a bit.

P. irminia






GBB






A. avic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kat Fenix (May 2, 2014)

My camera batteries are shot. At full charge they only last about an hour before my camera turns off. Uggghhh why are batteries so expensive.


Post molt Jacinto, GBB. Only good photos I got before my camera decided to turn off.
Really need a good white/blue light. All I have is a yellow, bleh.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kat Fenix (May 27, 2014)

Sorry for the inactivity lately. Been rather busy and gone. 
Came home to these guys. Sorry for cell phone pics haha. 

Baird the OBT is getting bigger!






Jacinto deciding to throw her bolus in the water dish again






Skorge hides her bolus well I have a hard time finding them






Myrrah is quite proud of her roach







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kat Fenix (Jun 21, 2014)

Long time no see. I've been super busy lately







and a Jacinto






Thinking about moving her into the next size up container, thoughts?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CupcakeRosea (Jun 21, 2014)

Your GBB is gorgeous. I'm honestly surprised I don't have one yet. :unsure:
Plus I adore the name Jacinto.
Beautiful collection!


----------



## Kat Fenix (Jul 5, 2014)

CupcakeRosea said:


> Your GBB is gorgeous. I'm honestly surprised I don't have one yet. :unsure:
> Plus I adore the name Jacinto.
> Beautiful collection!


Eeeeeee thank you :'D
I really want another GBB but I can't afford one right now.. more like I can't afford the shipping actually, hah.

---------- Post added 07-04-2014 at 11:42 PM ----------

Good camera's battery is almost totally shot and I'm moving to colorado this week on my own. So it'll be a while until I have good photos again. Right now you'll have to deal with iphone and tinycamera photos.

Last photos taken with my good camera :c
Kryll eating a roach.











Hoffman is so _leggy_






I was rehousing the P. regalis [hoffman] and it didn't go quite as planned. 

I first distracted him with a roach so he'd be a little less flighty hopefully






then I tried the bag method and it didn't work so well...
He slipped through a small thing in the bag and onto my hand and I nearly shat a brick thinking he was gonna chomp down. He didn't, just sat all calm, no legs raised. I took the top to his old enclosure and gently poked his butt to get him in and then placed it on top of his new enclosure and patiently waited until he made his own way in.






Baird the OBT was out and about too! He's been out more lately. Thinking I need to make him a bigger cube.











GIANT ANGRY KRYLL, GRRR. G. rosea wasn't happy I disturbed her to fill her water and offer her food.


----------



## Kat Fenix (Jul 20, 2014)

Trying to find the battery charger to my main camera is proving.. difficult after the move :/

Kryll is my desk buddy and I watched her move a lot of dirt the other day. Too cute.











Moved my OBT to a larger enclosure. It was honestly a little more scary than moving the P. regalis but I got it done with no escape!






I remember when he was only the size of my finger nail *sniffles* They grow up so fast






He left me a present in his old burrow too!






FEED THE BEAST FOR SHE IS HUNGRY
Myrrah being a food whore






and a Kryll butt *wigglewigglewiggle*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kat Fenix (Jul 29, 2014)

Baird the OBT got moved to a new cube. I see him on a regular basis now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Jul 30, 2014)

Kinda funny how a new enclosure changes their attitude. A few of my Ts I never see anymore after I moved them and others I see all the time after they got a new cage.


----------



## Kat Fenix (Sep 29, 2014)

Levels of angry Skorge






















I like big butts and I cannot lie!

















and some not-tarantulas-but-still-arachnids outside of my apartment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kat Fenix (Oct 11, 2014)

Some Halloweeny photos!

Kryll was surprisingly easy to coax into position once I got her out of the enclosure. She was so still!




































Myrrah has a HUGE badonkadonk right now and wanted absolutely no part in photo time. She's probably in premolt since she's refused food for a few weeks now. She was only out for a couple of minutes.
It was a photoshoot of NOPE


----------



## Kat Fenix (Nov 20, 2014)

Hey guys, any tips on getting photos of tarantulas like OBT's, Pokies, and Suntigers without them getting away or me getting bit? Want to get some photos of them but I'm a little wary of how to do it.

Kryll with some water on her face 







Recently molted Jacinto, the blue is starting to come in!


----------



## Kat Fenix (Dec 17, 2014)

Gave Baird and Jacinto each a horn worm and this is the most I've ever seen Baird outside her burrow! *crosses fingers for her to actually be female*
















Jacinto is turning into a gorgeous little thing. I love watching tarantulas grow!


----------



## Kat Fenix (Dec 31, 2014)

Some new photos of Jacinto!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kat Fenix (Jan 5, 2015)

REALLY BAD Photos from my phone, sorry my camera battery is dead.
But my P. regalis molted and he grew like, an inch an a half he's huge. He's going to get a bigger cube when he hardens and I get some vents/hinges to make his new cage.


----------



## Kat Fenix (Jan 8, 2015)

Those post molt colors and blue feets!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 8, 2015)

Kat Fenix said:


> Just decided to make a Photo thread.
> Currently have: A. avic, P. irminia, P. regalis, and P. murinus [Myrrah, Skorge, Bernie, and Baird in respective order]
> 
> To get/Wishlist: P. metallica [would have one if they weren't so gosh darn expensive], B. smithi, T. violaceus, P. Parvula, L. violaceopes, P. ornata, wait, lets just go with ALL tarantulas. yes that sounds good. Line the walls with them.
> ...


I want them all.... Even though I have them all lol

---------- Post added 01-08-2015 at 02:50 PM ----------

and beautiful pics by the way


----------



## Kat Fenix (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you very much eldondominicano!

My P. regalis got an upgrade. Had quite a bit of fun with it. I'll probably add a screen bit to the back or the sides if there isn't enough ventilation. But this will hold him for quite a while!



























OBT got the P. regalis old cube!


----------



## Kat Fenix (Jan 21, 2015)

Saw this monster girl for a steal and grabbed her. Baddest attitude, would NOT let go of the paintbrush I used to gently nudge her into the cage. She'll get better digs in a few weeks with some great stuff and cork bark and acrylic doors. I just could not find my acrylic cutter :/


----------



## Kat Fenix (Jan 23, 2015)

Open cage to give her water, greeted with this. CALM. DOWN. It's water. It's good for you!






She's my biggest spider! My hand is about 6"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 27, 2015)

Looks like my "Firali", she's as mean  Tried to get her out for a photo shoot last weekend, she nearly decided to go on a run. Just leaving her alone seems the better course.


----------



## Kat Fenix (Feb 26, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> Looks like my "Firali", she's as mean  Tried to get her out for a photo shoot last weekend, she nearly decided to go on a run. Just leaving her alone seems the better course.


Yep, this girl gets left alone unless I'm feeding her. Which she is really odd about!
She's afraid of dubia! I have to take off their heads before she decides to approach them. Come on girl, you're a huge spider, you should not be afraid of a dubia!






Jacinto molted and got moved to a tiny KK! Gotta love those post molt long legs!











Kryll molted too!












Baird just looking lovely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kat Fenix (May 10, 2015)

My first venezuelan suntiger and second tarantula, Skorge, died the other day after a molt. She was doing perfectly fine. I came home to find her molt, and her in a death curl a few inches away. I put her into an ICU for the night and hoped for the best but she never pulled through. I decided to put her into a vial to keep her forever. Not really sure what happened. I'm rather upset about the whole thing :c


----------



## Kat Fenix (Sep 14, 2015)

HEY Know it's been a long time since I last updated! So here's an update dump, haha.

Hoffman is looking great! Such a gorgeous T. I really want to get more pokies!











Baird molted and will be ready for an enclosure transfer soon! Look at those blue feets. He's the only one I'm NOT looking forward to rehousing. He might just get put into his adult enclosure.






Ephyra (P. irminia) being angry as always. She's refused food for almost two months now, I'm hoping she will molt soon. Moving her to a new enclosure as soon as I finish the backdrop for it!











Not a tarantula, but I missed having a murderbug. I had one and then gave her to a friend who absolutely adored her, then a few days ago decided to pick another one up. Say hi to Corypheus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

